# Please tell me I'm not the only one......



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just walked into my youngest son's bedroom today. As I opened the door, a wall of stench assailed me.....unwashed socks and pants, entwined with the fragrant, (or miasmatic) delicate scent of 'BO'. Now, I'd heard all the rumours about teenagers...even seen the Harry Enfield 'Kevin' sketches and film, but never thought this would happen to me. How wrong can you be? My son now only communicates with a series of grunts, if he can be bothered to answer at all. Promised me he would be here to help with cutting down some trees this weekend, but buggered off with his mates without a 'by your leave', meaning I had to struggle by myself. Are your teenage...going on twenties like this....Here are a few pics of his bedroom....you will notice that the 'Floordrobe' is being used to the best of its ability......and yet he has the most high end tech installed.......HELP!

Just upon entry to the 'Pit of Doom'.....notice the stragetic curve of the 'Floordrobe' to allow access into the room.....










You know what's coming, don't you?........I'd put a smiley here if it wasn't so sad....here things become a bit more random....



















Yet here's the latest smart flatscreen and the new Playstation...all neat and tidy...it makes me want to weep.....










How do, you cope?.............some pics of your teenagers rooms might help me to believe I'm lucky, or just as deluded/confused as you! :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I must admit that my partner can sometimes be similar. Doesn't smell of BO though, rather the flat stinks to high heaven of horse poop because she can't be bothered to leave her boots at work and come home in normal shoes.

To be honest though, I've some photos of my bedroom as an 18 year old and you ought to be counting your blessings :laugh:


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

I reaaaally understand every bit of you feelings...I've got not one but TWO of those specimens...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I blame the parents. :laughing2dw:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Found out what caused them and stopped it very early on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I blame the parents. :laughing2dw:


 Well my bedroom, and for that matter, my dressing room don't look like that. Have these children no concern for their clothes. I've shown Ben several time how to hang his suits and shirts on hangers, but to no avail.....the floor seems to be the preferred storage place. The Saville Row suit isn't going to look too clever when scraped up off the floor....and he didn't even put it in its cover first....... 'Tch-oh'.....the youth of today..........


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Well my bedroom, and for that matter, my dressing room don't look like that. Have these children no concern for their clothes. I've shown Ben several time how to hang his suits and shirts on hangers, but to no avail.....the floor seems to be the preferred storage place. The Saville Row suit isn't going to look to clever when scraped up off the floor....and he didn't even put it in its cover first....... 'Tch-oh'.....the youth of today..........


 Go into the room, lift everything, put it all in a large bag and hide it. When asked where everything is, say you threw it out. Worked in my case. :yes: It also works with unwashed dishes/cutlery etc.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Go into the room, lift everything, put it all in a large bag and hide it. When asked where everything is, say you threw it out. Worked in my case. :yes: It also works with unwashed dishes/cutlery etc.


 Don't even get me started on the diswasher, Wrench, ol' pal.









24 years we've had one, and they still can't stack it properly....plates put in the wrong places, cutlery put in upside down, and not put into the proper sections. For God's sake, how hard is it? Forks in one compartment in the basket, knives in another, etc....and all handles down.Big prongs = big plates. Small prongs = small plates........how hard can it be? But they still mix everything up. Drives.......me........nuts!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Dishwasher? I clean my plate and wash it immediately. :laughing2dw: I spent a lot of time working all over the place and I hate hotels, so I towed a caravan, and kept it spotless, old habits die hard. :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

This is the cure, teenage girls :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

SBryantgb said:


> This is the cure


 Unfortunately, both have been blown out for being too 'filthy'...........


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Unfortunately, both have been blown out for being too 'filthy'...........


 What can I say it worked with me


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

SBryantgb said:


> What can I say it worked with me


 Judging from those pics, it might work for me too.......but then I'm just an old perv.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

So Roger, are you saying that your room wasn`t the same when you were that age? :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> So Roger, are you saying that your room wasn`t the same when you were that age? :laugh:


 If I had left my room like that, Mach, my parents, which ever one was available, would have thrashed me to within an inch of my life. Everything had to be folded neatly and ether hung up or placed neatly folded in a 'chest of drawers'. The youngsters will be asking 'What's a chest of drawers?'

It's a strange contraption, consisting of a box like framework, containing several drawers, usually four, grading from a couple of small ones at the top where you kept your underwear and handkerchiefs (The youngsters...What's a [email protected] handkerchief?) , the lower drawers containing your neatly folded chermises, knitwear, plus fours, and other salient requistes. The bottom one usually contained spare blankets. (The youngsters...What's a [email protected] blanket?) Duvets hadn't been invented then. A seperate tie rack was also indespensable (I still have one)........(the youngsters....'What's a [email protected] tie?')......Sometimes, the desire to shuffle off this mortal coil becomes more apparent..........

I'm not religious, but please, God give me strength...... :notworthy:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

No wardrobe or hat stand then ?

A cane stand is a must.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> No wardrobe or hat stand then ?
> 
> A cane stand is a must.


 I would break most of those in an instant........maybe not the Holly one.....yeah you guessed, the knobbly one. Holly is as hard as .....

[IMG alt="Image result for 6" nails"]http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/8IYAAOSwxp9W6rQ4/s-l300.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> How do, you cope?.............some pics of your teenagers rooms might help me to believe I'm lucky, or just as deluded/confused as you! :laugh:


 I would imagine telling your son you have posted pictures of his room on this forum with the potential of;

36,553
Total Members

to view said pictures might be embarrassing enough to remedy the situation.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I would imagine telling your son you have posted pictures of his room on this forum with the potential of;
> 
> 36,553
> Total Members
> ...


 He will just grunt.......and reply 'Yeah....Whatever'.........and then not give a to$$.....so I shouldn't waste anymore time on this, ol' pal...it's just a phase, and he'll come through it, as did my elder son, who is now quite a pleasure to talk to. ( He's 22 this year, and it does take all that time).


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger, you could attempt to create situations that require him to sift through his steaming pile of filth. If he is like most teenagers, he always wears the same shoes. Hide one quietly under the pile, and leave him to search when he is desperate to get going. Perhaps his game controller in the back of the closet/wardrobe. If he becomes accusatory ask him if he has been drinking or having problems at school, and tell him he can talk to you about it. The "cool" dad is the weirdest thing a teenager can face. Change his desktop wallpaper to My Little Pony. It's always enjoyable to toy with your prey. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, a stinky lad will never find a fair lady/ lad/ or something else. :wink:

Just being mutual, and inclusive, of course.

Girls stink much better than blokes, but that's just my opinion. :yes:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger, you could attempt to create situations that require him to sift through his steaming pile of filth. If he is like most teenagers, he always wears the same shoes. Hide one quietly under the pile, and leave him to search when he is desperate to get going. Perhaps his game controller in the back of the closet/wardrobe. If he becomes accusatory ask him if he has been drinking or having problems at school, and tell him he can talk to you about it. The "cool" dad is the weirdest thing a teenager can face. Change his desktop wallpaper to My Little Pony. It's always enjoyable to toy with your prey. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 I totally agree!

Roger, you are going to have to mess with his head.

When he is there, take any visitors for a looksee.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Do A3 prints of your photographs above and stick them up in strategic places. You haven't mentioned Her Indoors yet......

mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SBryantgb said:


> This is the cure, teenage girls :yes:


 You must be joking! My teenage daughter was 100x worse that my son. Her room was disgusting and nothing we said or did made any difference...it just let to confrontation after confrontation, so much so that we classed this as a lost "small battle" and, as parents, we concentrated on the "large battles". In 2015, we put our house on the market and we did manage to reach an agreement that her room would be tidied before any viewing....but she always needed several days notice. It was a bad time.

Two years later, she's coming up to her 21st birthday, lives in a nice flat in Brighton with a girlfriend (we're in Dorset) and she is so house proud and financially responsible, you wouldn't believe this is the same person. Helping her get established on her own was the best thing we ever did for her. And we're only 2 hours away when there is the odd hiccup....


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I've always been VERY neat and tiddy so that room right there is a nightmare for me... I wouldn't sleep in such a room honestly.

I see the windows are a little obstructed with curtains and stuff. Maybe that's why there is no air ventilation...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> I see the windows are a little obstructed with curtains and stuff. Maybe that's why there is no air ventilation...


 Possibly exacerbated by @Roger the Dodger's corn beef hash. :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger, I would have thought you had ready access to 'Gramoxone' or similar, perfect for ridding yourself of unwanted growth......... 

:laugh:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> You must be joking! My teenage daughter was 100x worse that my son. Her room was disgusting and nothing we said or did made any difference...it just let to confrontation after confrontation, so much so that we classed this as a lost "small battle" and, as parents, we concentrated on the "large battles". In 2015, we put our house on the market and we did manage to reach an agreement that her room would be tidied before any viewing....but she always needed several days notice. It was a bad time.
> 
> Two years later, she's coming up to her 21st birthday, lives in a nice flat in Brighton with a girlfriend (we're in Dorset) and she is so house proud and financially responsible, you wouldn't believe this is the same person. Helping her get established on her own was the best thing we ever did for her. And we're only 2 hours away when there is the odd hiccup....


 Ditto mate my daughter was the same, it was like living with this monster inside my daughters body! It does get better, she is thirty this year and my best friend, she still remarks every now and again that she was a horrible teenager. But what goes around comes around as they say my granddaughter ( her daughter) is a proper wee madam.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, maybe my bedroom could do with a bit of tidying...










For some reason Caroline thinks I`m a "Messer" I can`t imagine why :huh: :laugh:

At least the sleeping area is a wee bit better...










:biggrin:

Caroline says that messy little boys grow up to be messy big boys. I`m sure I don`t know what she`s talking about :huh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

gimli said:


> I see the windows are a little obstructed with curtains and stuff. Maybe that's why there is no air ventilation...


 I don't think he even realises that the lever apparatus situated on the window actually opens it to let in a bit of fresh air every now and again. Doing this of course would completely confuse him.....he needs that foetid, feral stench in order to locate his pit after a night on the lash.......... :laugh:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Let's hope he doesn't turn into the Prince of Darkness... :laugh:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Transportation is very effective. Waved the little so and so off to Australia as a young teen with his mother, sent back at nineteen by interfering mother trying to get him to dodge his responsibilities, went back four years ago re-engaged with his responsibilities married and stayed there. Still the messiest little so and so I have ever met but not in my back yard. * :yes:

*N.B. Sometimes the most effective solutions are the ones that make old men saddest. *


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Eldest daughter is tucked away in Canterbury at Uni and has a very small room that she has to keep reasonably tidy because otherwise she wouldn't be able to move around it.

BUT, when she comes home, within a day it is a complete tip. It doesn't get smelly, but there isn't an inch of floor space visible, and her clothes only get washed if she does it herself, as Mrs L (the most houseproud woman in the county) has given up on her.

Youngest daughter gets the "if you don't tidy your room, I'm going in with a bin bag" ultimatum every few months, and after the first couple of forays in to her room with said bin bags, she does tidy up when told to.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Young humans, transitioning from childhood to adulthood go through massive physiological, hormonal and psychological changes that these days are quite well understood by the medical profession and which lead to precisely this sort of behaviour which include extended periods of sleep at all the wrong times, another trait you'll no doubt have noticed. I've been through it with my youngsters and they all thankfully get through it at various speeds and with different problems en route.

The Harry Enfield 'Kevin' sketches are cleverly portraying very real events in this process and the other thing they showed is that one day they actually turn from these monsters into something resembling real humans.. :biggrin: You just need a bit of patience, or a large bottle of malt whiskey and a room you can lock yourself into ...


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

we said to our 2 sons your bedroom is your personal space one sleeps in a crap hole one ocd level cleen


----------

